

HHS calls in high-tech cavalry for Obamacare website fixes - grej
http://www.politico.com/story/2013/10/obamacare-website-fixes-hhs-98569.html?hp=f1
The Obama administration Sunday said it’s called on “the best and brightest” tech experts from both government and the private sector to help fix the troubled website at the root of the Obamacare enrollment problems.<p>The unusual Sunday 600-word blog post from HHS was the first update in more than a week on the many failings of an expensive website that HHS itself described as “frustrating for many Americans.” But it didn’t specify who the administration had called in, or when the American people would see clear-cut results on Healthcare.gov.
======
hga
_“We’re kind of thinking of it as a tech ‘surge,’” an HHS official told
POLITICO._

The powers that be haven't read _The Mythical Man Month_.

Specifically the principle that adding people slows a project down, outside of
unusual circumstances or methods (e.g. a Tiger Team). Which might be
happening.

Then again, from the multiple independent reports from both the right and
left, with CMMS doing the integration and the requirements changing through
the week before it was launched, ditto last minute testing, it is clear the
powers that be had no experience whatsoever in directing software projects of
any size. E.g. we're seeing mistakes a lot of us learned about in small
projects.

~~~
grej
Yep I agree. They're now employing the "code like hell" strategy, but it
rarely works - especially when a project has undergone as little integration
testing as healthcare.gov appears to have undergone.

------
grej
From Politico:

The Obama administration Sunday said it’s called on “the best and brightest”
tech experts from both government and the private sector to help fix the
troubled website at the root of the Obamacare enrollment problems.

The unusual Sunday 600-word blog post from HHS was the first update in more
than a week on the many failings of an expensive website that HHS itself
described as “frustrating for many Americans.” But it didn’t specify who the
administration had called in, or when the American people would see clear-cut
results on Healthcare.gov.

